# Philadelphia -- Houston POSSIBLE TRADE



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Philadelphia -- Houston PROBABLE TRADE*

This is JVG we're talking about, he wants a conventional point guard, and it would be best to get a hard working Eric Snow. Philadelphia knows they need to change, and would welcome getting some young talent in the form of Nachbar and Griffin.

Sixers send:
Eric Snow ($4.5)
2005 1st

Rockets send:
Eddie Griffin ($2.2)
Bostjan Nachbar ($1.3)
Terrence Morris (resigned at near minimum)

Houstons starting 5:
PG Snow
SG Francis
SF Posey
PF *Whoever they can get for Mobley*
C Ming

Yeah Mobley is as good as gone! And he knows it


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Philadelphia -- Houston PROBABLE TRADE*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> This is JVG we're talking about, he wants a conventional point guard, and it would be best to get a hard working Eric Snow. Philadelphia knows they need to change, and would welcome getting some young talent in the form of Nachbar and Griffin.
> 
> Sixers send:
> ...


Um, the sad thing is that the Sixers might actually do this. 

I like the Rockets' future, they have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

This trade works well for Rockets esp, moving francis to SG where he should have been playing all along..
For 76ers though, i dun think its (this trade) gonna help 'em much...


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

I especially like the 2005 pick. :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Griffen is going to develop into a very very good player, why is it sad that the 76ers would do this?

There are certainly pros and cons from each side.

-Petey


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Doesn't *probable* mean it will *probably* happen? Do you have a link, or any reason to believe that this will probably happen? If not, I'm changing it to "Philadelphia--Houston POSSIBLE TRADE".

-Hollis


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nope nothing official, the only thing official is that Gundy will bring in a legit playmaker somehow.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Okay, i hope the rockets aren't trading nobody. ugh! I just started liking them again this past season. If they trade griffith and nachbar, the basically traded all the HOTT players. Unless my boy Moochie is staying. But hey, JVG is a new coach and he'll do just about anything to take the rockets to the play-offs!!


PLEASE DISREGARD THIS POST REPLY!!lol


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

JVG is more likely to trade with the Knicks to pick up players he's coached.

Instead of Eric Snow, the more likely PG he acquires is Charlie Ward who either opts out of his contract and signs as a FA or doesn't opt out and gets worked into a trade. Another PG possibility is Mark Jackson as more of a player-coach.

As even the ultimate fast-break team, the Nets, learned against the Spurs, every contender needs to be able to successfully execute in the half-court. If any Rockets players rebel against JVG's discipline or vision, they're losers.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I like this trade for both teams, though I'd rather the rockets trade mobley first for a pf then do it afetr.

BTW,Petey, in your avatar whos shaq punching?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

get used to it with JVG houston will be one big...      and it will only get worse in the regular season. The man is a virus.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I like this trade for both teams, though I'd rather the rockets trade mobley first for a pf then do it afetr.
> 
> BTW,Petey, in your avatar whos shaq punching?


It's Brad Miller, isn't it?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Well, since Larry Brown supposedly likes Kenny Thomas so much, if he signs with Detroit, then Philly may need another big...but adding another softy or two in Griffin and Nachbar ain't really helping that team...then again Eddie is from Phila right?


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

at first i thought this was bad b/c griffin is going to be a good player but w/ the draft pick thrown in, i think that it's a pretty fair trade...

nice one

peace


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Please trade Nachbar!!!
I can't stand that he is not playn... in Europe he had much better stats than Pietrus, Diaw, Hryapa, Cabarkapa, Pavlovic... apart from all of them, Nachbar was a role player in his Team. Just give him a chance!:yes:


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

The one thing I want to know is when Eric Snow's contract will expire. If it's somewhere in 2005 or 06, it will be prefect. We can use our 04 or 05 pick to get a young PG and develop him as Snow's replacement, then we can let Snow's contract expires and keep our payroll down. We don't need to deal with the matter of likely having to overpay Griffin with a big rise next summer (when his rookie contract is up) to keep him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> It's Brad Miller, isn't it?


Yup yup, some Bulls fan made me a bet about the finals, and if I lost, I would need to find a Bulls related avatar. Brad Miller was on the Bulls at that time. Anyway, I am back to my spiffy avatar.

-Petey


----------

